# קוד לבוש לחתונה



## meni1234 (30/7/13)

קוד לבוש לחתונה 
האם אתם מחייבים את האורחים שלכם להגיע בטוקסידו ואת האורחות לבוא בשמלת ערב ???? רשמנו בהזמנה את הדרס קוד חצי פורמלי (בלק טי ושמלת ערב)... אבל אנחנו חוששים שאנשים לא יקשיבו....חשבנו אולי להשכיר שירות של סלקטורית... מה דעתכם???
האם להציב את הסלקטורית לפני הכספת או אחרי? כאילו מצד אחד מי שיבוא בלבוש שאינו פורמלי יצטרך לחזור הביתה...אבל מצד שני התחייבנו עליו במנה והוא לא מילא אחרי הוראות.....זה כמו שמישהו יגיע לטיסה בלי דרכון....


----------



## lanit (31/7/13)

אם היו שולחים אותי הביתה 
הייתי משאירה כרטיס ברכה בלבד, ולא חוזרת לאולם.
אם זה כ"כ חשוב, תפיצו את הבשורה דרך ההורים שלכם, או מי שמזמין את אוו אורח.
מה שכן, תזכרו שהלבוש שאתם מבקשים הוא יקר מהרגיל, ולא שגור בארון הבגדים הישראלי הממוצע. לאף אחד מחבריי, כמו גם לאבי, אין טוקסידו בארון. זה לא כמו בארה"ב, שטוקסידו משמש בטקסים ואירועים.
עצתי היא שתחשבו טוב אם זה עץ שאתם רוצים לטפס עליו...


----------



## Norma Desmond (31/7/13)

אתה אמיתי?


----------



## Bobbachka (31/7/13)

אתה מתחתן בארץ?!? 
כי אם כן, תצפה שמחצית מהאורחים יסולקו ע"י הסלקטורית.


----------



## Shir Rose (31/7/13)

בעיני זה ממש מעליב.. 
ואם היו שולחים אותי הביתה בגלל הלבוש שלי, לא הייתי מדברת עם הזוג יותר בחיים! 
אנשים באים לשמוח בשמחתכם.. מה אכפת לכם אם זה בג'ינס או בשמלה? שמח זה מהלב, לא מהבגד..


----------



## מנגו חצוף (31/7/13)

חי בסרטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטטט


----------



## ronitvas (31/7/13)

תראה.... 
פה ביבשת זה מאוד מקובל להכתיב קוד לבוש, אבל בישראל זה לא קיים לרוב.
כשאחותי התחתנה עם צרפתי היה קוד לבוש בלאק טאיי וכל המשפחה מהמעגל הראשון עמדה בהכתבת הקוד.
כמו כן, מהצד של החתן לא הייתה בעיה - כולם היו אירופאים ממושמעים.
בצד שלנו ההורים שלי ביקשו מהאורחים להגיע בלבוש הולם, אבל ממש לא לחצו. הם יותר סיפרו על אופי החתונה ועל זה שיהיו מכובדים (היה שגריר צרפת וכדומה), ואנשים הבינו לבד.
לא נרשמו המון תקלות למעט הדוד שמגיע תמייייד עם הסנדלים.
אבל הכל נעשה בהסבר נעים וממש לא בצורה אגרסיבית. ובסופו של דבר ממש לא קרה כלום. אנשים הגיעו לבושים לאירוע בצורה מכובדת. לא חייבים להיות לבוש בחליפה כדי להיות לבוש יפה.  
תשאלו את עצמכם למה חושב לכם מאוד להכתיב קוד לבוש.... ותראו אם זה מאוד מפריע לכם אם אנשים לא יגיעו כמצופה. יכול להיות שתגלו שזה משהו שאתן יכולים להתפשר עליו.
להעמיד סלקטורית בכניסה זה לא פתרון שהייתי בוחרת. 
אם אתה בכל זאת בוחר בגישה כזאת, קח בחשבון שתצטרך לשאת בעלויות (וזה גם בסדר).
מה חשוב לך יותר שהאורחים שהזמנת יבואו לשמוח בשמחתך כמו שהם או שיבואו למלא את בקשתך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
הם לא אמורים למלא הוראות... לא חושבת שזה המקום למלא הוראות שלכם וזה ממש לא כמו להגיע לטיסה ללא דרכון (אולי ההקבלה לטיסה ללא דרכון היא להגיע לחתונה ללא מתנה....)

ואם חושבים על זה, אחרי שעניתי מאוד ברצינות, השם שלך מצלצל לי מוכר.... כבר העלית פרובוקציות בפורום בעבר, אז אני תוהה אם אתה מכה שנית


----------



## מנגו חצוף (31/7/13)

ואני גם אגיד לך איזה פרובוקציה  http://www.tapuz.co.il/forums2008/viewmsg.aspx?forumid=153&messageid=165593401

ואם אני לא טועה זה אותו אחד שאמר שהוא רוצה להביא זמר מזרחי לחתונה שלו ולא יודע את מי להביא שלא יהיה יקר מידי כמו אייל גולן
אז הוא עממי אש
ומצד שני הוא רוצה שכולם יבואו לי עם בלק טיי ולשים סלקטורית בכניסה
אולי אני טועה, אבל נראה לי שזהו אותו האחד

אז תעשי לי טובה בסדר???


----------



## שרון ל 1 (1/8/13)

חחחח מישהו הגיב לו 
"נכנסתי מהראשי רק כדי להגיד לך שאתה דביל"


----------



## Norma Desmond (31/7/13)

ורק למקרה שאתה כן אמיתי 
הסלקטורית? (נו באמת) *לפני* הכספת. 
אם הייתי שוקלת לרגע לגרש אורחים שהזמנתי לחתונה שלי, מינימום ההתחשבות וההוגנות הייתה לעשות את זה לפני שאני לוקחת מהם את הצ'ק
מכיוון שלא נראה שזה מטריד אותך מהכיוון הזה רק אציין- אם אתה בונה על אירוע מתוחכם ויוקרתי, תשתדל שלא לגרום לאנשים לשלשל את הצ'ק לתיבה לפני שאתה מגרש אותם מכיוון שלא התלבשו בהתאם. דבר כזה יגרור כל כך הרבה בלאגן, צרחות והתלהמויות בכניסה לחתונה... שגם אורחים בסנדלים ומכנסי חאקי יראו אלגנטיים לעומת הסצנות שיהיו שם


----------



## שרון של אופיר (31/7/13)

רוצה תשובה רצינית? 
אנחנו לא חייבנו שום דבר. נקודת המוצא שלנו הייתה (ועודנה) שאנחנו יודעים שמדובר באירוע שהוא קצת יותר מסתם מסיבה (גם אם בגן האירועים יש בריכה. זה אומר שמביאים בגדים להחלפה ולא באים ישר בבגד הים). וחוץ מקרוב משפחה שכבר מזמן קיבל את הכינוי "XX מכנסים קצרים", ובאמת הגיע עם מכנסיים קצרים (גם לחתונה של הבן שלו הוא בא במכנסיים קצרים. חגיגיים ומגוהצים, אבל קצרים), כולם הגיעו בלבוש יפה, ומכובד.

כשקיבלנו הזמנות עם "קוד לבוש", שמבקש להגיע בצבעים מסויימים, ניסינו לכבד. מה זאת אומרת ניסינו - אם היו בגדים בצבע הזה, שמספיק מכובדים לדעתי ללבוש לחתונה - לבשנו (מכובדים = חולצה מכופתרת לגבר, חולצה אלגנטית או שמלה לאישה. לא טישירט וג'ינס). אם תכננו לקנות בגדים לכבוד האירוע - חיפשנו בצבעים שביקשו. 
אבל, אני לא מתכוונת להוציא סכומי עתק על בגדים בצבעים מסויימים או בסגנון מסויים כי ככה הזוג המתחתן ביקש (ביקש. לא דרש. יש הבדל משמעותי בין לבקש בסגנון "נשמח אם תבואו לבושים בסגנון XXX" לבין "קוד הלבוש לחתונה הוא XXX"). 
אם יש לי תקציב של XXX שקלים לחתונה הזו, ובתקציב הזה תיכננתי להכניס את המתנה, הדלק והבייביסיטר, אותו תקציב עכשיו יצטרך לכלול גם את הלבוש שדרשת ממני ללבוש. סיכוי קלוש שישאר תקציב למתנה.
אז אולי יהיה לכם אירוע שאנשים יתלבשו כמו שדרשתם, אבל סיכוי קלוש שיהיו לכם מתנות, או חברים אחרי זה. (וגם להורים שלכם. אם תרחיקו אנשים מהמקום כי לא באו לבושים כמו שדרשתם)


----------



## natali138 (1/8/13)

מני מני... לא מכירים את ההומור שלך כאן 
אל דאגה, האדם מתלוצץ. נא לא להתייחס ברצינות


----------



## Fragile rose (1/8/13)

צחוק בצד, מכירה זוג שעשה את זה 
הם הודיעו לכולם בהזמנה שהם לא מוזמנים לחתונה אלא "לנשף"
הנשים אשכרה תפרו שמלות במיוחד לחתונה

והאמת? החתונה היתה נפילה


----------

